# guilty pleasures



## Kia Zi Shiru (Feb 7, 2011)

so what are your guilty pleasures?

I always look tough, leather jacket, army boots, bandshirts....

but my guilty pleasures are J-pop, reading teen-romance (twillight, sweep, etc.) and listening to 90s music.


So what are your guilty pleasures that you usually don't share with others?


----------



## tsilver (Aug 9, 2010)

At 86 years of age I still have not gotten over the pleasure of raising other people's eyebrows.


----------



## AnnetteL (Jul 14, 2010)

I hide chocolate and eat it when no one is around.


----------



## NapCat (retired) (Jan 17, 2011)

tsilver said:


> At 86 years of age I still have not gotten over the pleasure of raising other people's eyebrows.


We've already noticed that ! ha !

Love it ! Keep up the good work......


----------



## NapCat (retired) (Jan 17, 2011)

"Pajama Days"

purrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrfet for napcatcatnappin'


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

tsilver said:


> At 86 years of age I still have not gotten over the pleasure of raising other people's eyebrows.


I want to be like you when I'm 86!

Guilty pleasures. Hmmm. Rarely, actually. Sometimes a gourmet treat... like buying half a pound of smoked salmon and snarfing it all in one day. Sometimes a pedicure. Sometimes signing up for a class that I don't actually need for anything but want to do just for the enjoyment, like art history or music theory or classical Greek. Oh, and turning off the phone and sleeping in!


----------



## Meredith Sinclair (May 21, 2009)

Hmmmm... hitting the SNOOZE button!


----------



## Carol Hanrahan (Mar 31, 2009)

Putting off cleaning the house for another day......


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

Sleep and writing in bed


----------



## terryr (Apr 24, 2010)

Hmm, it used to be calling out sick from work and going flying with a buddy... those "100 hamburger" runs.  Now, it's taking an extra ten or fifteen bucks once in a while and getting a pizza or takeout on my ramen noodle budget.


----------



## karin (Jul 15, 2010)

1980s teen movies, especially late at night when I really should be in bed so I can get the kids up and get to work in the morning!


----------



## GreenThumb (Mar 29, 2009)

Watching "RuPaul's Drag Race".  Especially while eating chocolate.  And popcorn.


----------



## J Dean (Feb 9, 2009)

Pizza, especially a true deep dish Chicago style.


----------



## caseyf6 (Mar 28, 2010)

Truly guilty pleasure-- watching something like Dr. Phil on one of his lose-weight kicks, while eating Ben & Jerry's.


----------



## LaRita (Oct 28, 2008)

Netflix or DVD TV marathons...currently in the midst of season 5 of Buffy the Vampire Slayer.


----------



## Kia Zi Shiru (Feb 7, 2011)

ooh, buffy. ^^ that is also one of my very guilty pleasures yeah 


*edit because of accidental writing in the wrong language. LOL *


----------



## Jen Bluekissed (Jan 22, 2011)

Besides reading erotic romance on my Kindle??

I'd have to say reading Dilbert while at my desk at the ol' day job.  I love my boss, but the humor there regarding corporporate america just makes me bust a gut every time. 

Oh yeah, upscale consignment shops.


----------



## Alle Meine Entchen (Dec 6, 2009)

double stuffed fudge oreos w/ a glass of cold milk for breakfast while not sharing said cookies w/ the Boss (aka DD)


----------



## bnapier (Apr 26, 2010)

As a dark fiction author, these can be quite damning, so shhhh.....

I absolutely love Friends.  My wife and I watch the reruns all of the time.  Matthew Perry is comedy gold on that show.
I always tear up a bit at the end of Contact.
I enjoy watching The Gilmour Girls.  It's not something I watch religiously, but I will watch it when it's on.  That show is a CLINIC on how to write great dialogue.  (That, and the obscure music references).


----------



## kcmay (Jul 14, 2010)

I'd have to say Star Trek marathons - any flavor (but Voyager gets extra points). Better if I have something chocolate to eat at the same time.


----------



## SimonWood (Nov 13, 2009)

Reading SkyMall magazine and trawling dollar stores for 'great' product ideas than never panned out.


----------



## bnapier (Apr 26, 2010)

SimonWood said:


> trawling dollar stores for 'great' product ideas than never panned out.


HAHAHAHA Awesome.


----------



## anguabell (Jan 9, 2011)

Silly movies. I work all day long with things raging from boring to horrendous, so you know what - I'm not sitting through any existential psycho-drama in the evening  Gimme juicy zombies, werewolves and nice mysteries in a British country house. I also tend to rewatch my Primeval DVDs again and again...( I am quite grown up in almost all other respects.)
ttsilver - I LOVE your guilty pleasure.


----------



## ayami (Feb 28, 2011)

Too many webcomics, reading TVtropes.org, and eating day old Spanish Rice on corn chips (possibly all at the same time).


----------



## Glenn Bullion (Sep 28, 2010)

For me, UFOs    I'm fascinated by the stuff, but it's something I don't normally bring up in conversation.


----------



## drenfrow (Jan 27, 2010)

Eating an entire can of Pringles in one sitting.  I call them heroin chips.  Thankfully, I only buy Pringles a couple of times a year.


----------



## bnapier (Apr 26, 2010)

Glenn Bullion said:


> For me, UFOs  I'm fascinated by the stuff, but it's something I don't normally bring up in conversation.


I'm with you on this one. I thought I was done with that and then really started reading about The Phoenix Lights...yeah...there's SOMETHING going on there...


----------



## Kia Zi Shiru (Feb 7, 2011)

there is one I always seem to forget, toast (or bread) with salted butter and golden syrup. om nom nom


----------



## Horus11B (Mar 4, 2011)

Honestly for me its my kindle. I'm in the army. I'm in the infantry. Theres 4 things in life I do well.... run, shoot, cuss, and clean.  

And I read fantasy fiction and self help books on my kindle. 

I do my best to keep alot of technical manuals for large scary guns and explosives on there though incase someone happens by to look over my sholder.


----------



## JimC1946 (Aug 6, 2009)

tsilver said:


> At 86 years of age I still have not gotten over the pleasure of raising other people's eyebrows.


And you do it very well, Terry!


----------



## Patrick Skelton (Jan 7, 2011)

Chocolate! Lots and lots of chocolate!  That's one thing I DO understand about women!


----------



## 4Katie (Jun 27, 2009)

Sneaking in some reading when I'm supposed to be doing something else. I was the kid in school who always had a reading book hidden inside my text book.


----------



## JRTomlin (Jan 18, 2011)

A pint of Ben & Jerry's Cherries Garcia which I eat while reading a novel and don't share with ANYONE! 

Yum!


----------



## maryannaevans (Apr 10, 2010)

Free online tarot readings.  If you start over often enough, you always get the good cards.


----------



## Victorine (Apr 23, 2010)

I'll have to agree with the chocolate.

And root beer floats.  

Vicki


----------



## Jennybeanses (Jan 27, 2011)

True Blood is one of mine. I resisted it because I'm not a fan of the Southern Vampire Mysteries books at all, but once I started watching I got hooked. I'm also guilty of reading teen urban fantasy with my 16-year-old. We love to share books!


----------



## Carol (was Dara) (Feb 19, 2011)

My biggest guilty pleasure put 20 lbs on me, so I had to give it up. It was eating chocolate frosting from the can. Yum...


----------



## monkeyluis (Oct 17, 2010)

I am not guilty of any of my pleasures. I hide nothing.


----------



## kdawna (Feb 16, 2009)

going back to sleep after the kids go to school and husband leaves for work


----------



## Glenn Bullion (Sep 28, 2010)

Jennybeanses said:


> True Blood is one of mine. I resisted it because I'm not a fan of the Southern Vampire Mysteries books at all, but once I started watching I got hooked. I'm also guilty of reading teen urban fantasy with my 16-year-old. We love to share books!


This is appropriate, about True Blood. You should be ashamed.


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

4Katie said:


> Sneaking in some reading when I'm supposed to be doing something else. I was the kid in school who always had a reading book hidden inside my text book.


I suspect that a sizeable percentage of Kindleboarders were that kid...


----------



## tsilver (Aug 9, 2010)

Gummi candy, particularly Haribo's twin cherries and large frogs.  Yum!


----------



## kindleworm (Aug 24, 2010)

Reading on my Kindle and drinking coffee made with my new keurig.


----------



## JFHilborne (Jan 22, 2011)

Carol Hanrahan said:


> Putting off cleaning the house for another day......


Same here, only I do it for months at a time


----------



## cmg.sweet (Jul 6, 2010)

I'm resurrecting this thread since I just bought a couple of my guilty pleasures...

When I'm having a blah day I love to watch action movies with lots of loud music and explosions and fast cars!

So I just bought The Fast and The Furious and Fast and Furious (movies 1 and 4 in the series) on blu-ray so that I can enjoy them with my new blu-ray player and surround sound instead of having to try to stream them in lesser quality on netflix.


----------

